

Transaction Costs Table: PayPal Micropayments vs. Standard Fees - jawns
http://pressbin.com/tools/paypal_micropayments

======
shibataism
Obviously micro payment is better for small purchase. But I can't imagine how
paypal make money with this new micro payment table...

